# Vizsla's The Very Best Kept Secret



## Bigacres (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, all you Vizsla owners you have kept a secret well, for a very long time.

As someone who has owned and been over joyed with owning three springer spaniels and a cocker spaniel over the last 26 years, I came across a true Hungarian Vizsla who had been brought to the UK age 15 months by a Hungarian family at great expense, who then could not keep her in rented accommodation.

I saw her on a pet website, went to see her with the intention of having a look at her, then coming home discussing me with my wife about having her. Instead I took one look and bought her, wife just about now talking to me.

All our dogs have and do live in a fully fitted out luxury kennel and run at our rural home.

Lola our new Vizsla and Meg our eight year old springer hit it off. They sleep and sit permanently always less than a metre apart, with the free run of an extensive garden.

Lola the Vizsla has amazed me even by the standards of having owned several very bright Springer Spaniel gundog's with serious hunting lineage.

Her initial response to all training from sitting at a distance, retrieving and heel work on and off the lead has been a steadfast stubbornness to do initially. Followed by, within hours and with a gentle but insistent approach an immediate understanding and compliance.

A brighter more biddable dog I have never met, all to gentle, fair and positive re-enforcement.

Clearly Lola has been a city dog and has adapted to the countryside with great joy and inquisitiveness.

There is work still to do as recall is done with great gusto, then concentration is broken in this new world and all forgotten. Even this is reassuring that Lola is a Vizsla, still a puppy and has her instinct is in tact. 

Overall an incredible dog whose eyes never leave me (apart from that occasional pesky recall). 

You Vizsla owners are guilty as charged with keeping the best kept secret....... The joy of a being a Vizsla owner.

Pictures on Twitter @vizslalola


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Bigacres, hush! from a fellow UK resident haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the family! And shh, don't tell too many people about them.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, please Welcome. I hope that you will be posting pictures of Lola and Meg too. Is your Springer a Show or Field type?

I have seen the Field on Nat Geo Wild TV here in the States, but the Show, well, I just ADORE those rich, fluffy coats! ;D

Thank you for choosing a Vizsla.


----------

